# theo intra ...



## yeah (3. Februar 2005)

..... was haltet ihr von diesem laden in Sossenheim ??


----------



## Phoenix83 (5. Februar 2005)

Mittlerweile nicht mehr viel. Fand ihm am Anfang echt gut, aber als ich allmählich auch mehr Ahnung von der Materie bekommen habe... Naja war dann halt nicht mehr zufrieden. Auch manchmal die Beratung. Sagst du willst nen LRS. Da gucken die dich erstmal blöd an. Ja da gibts ja tausende von möglichkeiten und blablabla. Als müsstest du da hinkommen und alles genau wissen was du willst und nicht auf die beratung angewiesen sein. 
Preislich ist der einem auch nie entgegengekommen. Einmal 3 Euro Porto... 
Aber grundsetzlich sind sie da alle sehr freundlich. Fahren halt alle RR.   

Aber wieso fragst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yeah (8. Februar 2005)

..... nur ne frage allgemein... danke trotzdem


----------



## andy1 (10. Februar 2005)

yeah schrieb:
			
		

> ..... was haltet ihr von diesem laden in Sossenheim ??


 
Ei de guude yeah ! 

Tu net so scheinheilich...

Also wenn du da arbeidn wüddst - würd ich da gern einkaufen tuhn   
ei guggn dir doch erst e mol aa


----------



## *JO* (15. Februar 2005)

war heute da und muss sagen is echt ein super laden mit guter beratung !!klasse eintrug!!


----------



## Josea (1. März 2008)

Also ich bin da jetzt seit einigen Jahren und habe nichts schlechtes festgestellt!!! Die Beratung ist 1 A !!! Ich habe damals ein rennrad gesucht und habe auch eins bekommen mit entsprechendem Entgegenkommen im Preis. Desweiteren wurde mir ein Mountainbike für den Winter empfohlen und auch da ist man mir mit dem Preis entgegen gekommen!!! Auf Grund dessen habe ich den Laden auch an meine Bekannten empfohlen und auch die sind bisher SEHR zufrieden.
Bei "Intra" ist man IMMER gut aufgehoben egal was man für Räder oder Ersatzteile sucht!!!


----------

